# The Bud Light Babies (Pigeons) & Others .. May 15, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I got a call Saturday afternoon from the office manager at Larson's
Shipyard in Newport Beach about two baby pigeons that had been
found on a boat that was going to be demolished. When I arrived to
pick up the babies I was told that two more had been found in the course 
of starting to dismantle the boat. The employees had placed them in a 
Bud Light box for safekeeping.. ergo .. The Bud Light Babies.


http://www.rims.net/2005May15

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The Bud light babies are adorable! Thank you for sharing...where did the others come from?

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> The Bud light babies are adorable! Thank you for sharing...where did the others come from?Treesa


The little black and white duckling was an Easter "gift" from a Mom to her very young daughter. All was well until the family dog got the duckling and did some major harm. At that point a kind neighbor took in the duckling, got it the vet care needed, and then brought it to me this morning so I can find it a good home.

Harry Handsome was picked up by animal control due to his injured leg and was taken to the Wetlands and Wildlife Care Center who, in turn, transferred him to me as they do not rehab domestic/exotic birds or animals.

Baby Girl was rescued months ago from Tewinkle Park when they drained the lakes there and had been living in a very good home as a pet. The males at her adoptive home seriously damaged her left eye with their "attentions", and she is here temporarily for medical care until the eye is better or until the vet decides that it needs to be removed. Once she is better, she will be going home again. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thanks for the new barrage of pics. Poor Baby Girl, Harry and that little precious black and white duckling youngster...so cute, so unfortunate until now. 

Fantastic, looks well...FANTASTIC!!! Such a handsome fella he is all grown up.


----------

